# Visión sobre el retorno de tecnologías antiguas al ruedo del Hi-Fi.



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

Antes que los audiófilos valvuleros comiencen las críticas, aclaro que me interesó este artículo por el punto de vista "Filosófico" del tema.
Como es un punto de vista filosófico, *NO* valen opiniones técnicas.

No lo escribí y no necesariamente comparto todo lo dicho.

*Mitos alrededor de los amplificadores valvulares*

*Una visión sobre el retorno de tecnologías antiguas al ruedo del Hi-Fi.* 

Hace más de diez años, los amplificadores a válvulas volvieron a ser parte de la oferta en el mercado de equipos de alta fidelidad. Durante todo ese tiempo, también surgieron entusiastas que creyeron en la superioridad de la opción valvular ante la contraparte transistorizada.
Sin embargo, casi todas las mediciones, científicamente válidas, favorecieron al transistor. Acompáñenos y sepa por qué la gente compra adminículos tan singulares.

*Cualidades del amplificador valvular*
Una característica destacable de estos aparatos, está dada por su aspecto: son robustos, y por lo general, ostentan una construcción rígida.
A diferencia del amplificador "transistorizado", el equipo valvular necesita tres transformadores para funcionar y una impedancia de filtro que se coloca en la fuente para evitar zumbidos molestos.
Estos componentes son muy pesados y demandan el uso de chapas de aluminio de 1,5 milímetros de espesor como mínimo. Al verlos, dan la impresión de que van a durar toda la vida pero lo mismo ocurre con los "transistorizados" bien construidos.

A todo esto, los fabricantes preocupados por la "cosmética" del equipo, tratan de hacer un amplificador tentador y que diga “puedo llevarme la música por delante”. Esto no es privativo de los tiempos modernos. El circuito McIntosh MC275, que data del año 1961 y en Ebay cuesta más de 5.000 dólares, es un ejemplo: pesa 30,5 kilogramos, sin contar la caja, y de acuerdo con algunos expertos, tanto la buena calidad mecánica como la calidad electrónica de estos armatostes son inigualables.

Sin embargo, al analizar el tupido mundo de los amplificadores valvulares, aparecen varias cosas.
El precio casi siempre es muy elevado, y ese detalle, impulsa la pregunta sobre si vale la pena comprarlo.
Por ese motivo, no está de más revisar las especificaciones técnicas de estos equipos: en materia de relación señal/ruido, distorsión armónica total y respuesta en frecuencia, entre otros aspectos, el transistorizado casi siempre es mejor.

Por otra parte, los equipos valvulares padecen microfonía, y esto quiere decir que las válvulas pueden captar ruidos y vibraciones del exterior.
Para probarlo, hay que prender el equipo y dar pequeños golpecitos en las lámparas ubicadas en el preamplificador: 12AU7, 12AX7, 6U8A, entre otras.
Vale recordar que algunas marcas comercializaban modelos muy buenos, como el tubo Telefunken Diamond, pero casi todo el resto presentaba ese inconveniente.

Otro problema de las válvulas es que se gastan con el paso del tiempo y son caras.
Si hay que reponer las de un circuito push-pull, el comprador tiene que tomar la precaución de adquirir lámparas apareadas.
Las válvulas apareadas son aquellas exactamente iguales. Para lograr esto, las fábricas probaban cientos de tubos de vacío hasta encontrar dos o cuatro idénticos, lo que se traducía en un aumento notable del precio final del producto.
Ante este panorama ¿Por qué estas cosas cuestan tanto dinero?

*Una interpretación posible del fenómeno*
Para hablar sobre este tema, vamos a recurrir al escritor Roland Barthes, un especialista en el análisis del significado de las cosas. Barthes nos dice que un teléfono blanco "transmite cierta idea de lujo o de femineidad; hay teléfonos burocráticos, hay teléfonos pasados de moda, que transmiten la idea de cierta época", entre otros ejemplos.
Lo mismo podría pensarse de los amplificadores a válvulas ¿Qué transmiten estos equipos?

En primer lugar, la técnica de construcción de tales artilugios era muy particular. Por lo general, varias personas soldaban los componentes a lo largo de la cadena de producción. Hoy, los robots se encargan de realizar ese trabajo y los componentes se depositan sobre un circuito impreso previamente diseñado.
Así, un equipo valvular podría "transmitir" la idea de que es único en su tipo.
No importa que sean del mismo modelo. Siempre hay diferencias ínfimas entre ellos.

Luego, tales “máquinas” fueron construidas en la era del industrialismo, del pleno empleo y del Estado de Bienestar, que dejaban ver un horizonte de posibilidades para el desarrollo de metas personales.
De modo que esos aparatos darían la impresión de ser un remanente de aquellos años, de su música y del significado de la vida en esos tiempos.
La característica principal de muchos circuitos está dada por su simplicidad, funcionalidad y durabilidad.

De hecho, hay amplificadores valvulares antiguos que continúan funcionando. De este modo, parece que estos aparatos constituyen una vía de escape que permite huir de la temida filosofía de la obsolescencia planificada.
Al comprar un equipo de estos, tenemos la idea de que nosotros detentamos el poder y que el artículo será eterno.

En algunos casos, muy contados, y para ser justos, vale decir que ciertos modelos son mejores que algunos equipos "transistorizados" actuales.
No obstante, por poco dinero (en comparación) se consigue un transistorizado con mayores prestaciones y mejor calidad.

Y entonces ¿Por qué pagar una pequeña fortuna por tener esos aparatos de antaño? 
La respuesta está ahí.
Podría significar el anhelo de establecer una "solución de continuidad" entre el mundo actual y otro que, al día de hoy, no es más que una fantasía armada con lo que actualmente se piensa sobre aquel mundo, o bien, las ganas de mitigar alguna sensación de vacío que esos artefactos aparentan ocupar.

Finalmente, y para saber cómo son esas sensaciones, sólo resta buscar estas extravagancias electromecánicas en esos lugares donde casi siempre se encuentran: portales de venta on-line, ferias callejeras y basureros urbanos.
No hay duda, de vez en cuando los vertederos de basura constituyen una buena oportunidad para estimular la imaginación y reconstruir tesoros ignorados mediante los símbolos que el tiempo presente estampa sobre ellos.


----------



## unmonje (Dic 7, 2010)

Comparto plenamente. !!!!
saludos


----------

